# ¿Como imprimir a doble cara? canon i560 y...

## papu

Hola , después de buscar y rebuscar he conseguido que el cups me detecte la impresora perfectamente en conjunción con los gimp-print, el problema es que no se porque no tengo acceso a la impresión a doble cara en los drivers, los drivers tienen un montón de características pero ese en concreto esta desactivado por defecto ¿como puedo usar o forzar esa opción?  

foto: [url=noexiste]DOBLE CARA DESACTIVADO[/url]

Luego en las opciones de kdeprint tengo una que permite, teoricamente: alinear cabezales , nivel de tinta...; no funciona ninguno y los últimos me dan  errores distintos que no se que son:

[url=noexiste]ERROR OPCIÓN CANTIDAD DE TINTA[/url]

[url=noexiste]ERROR OPCIOÓN IDENTIFICACIÓN IMPRESORA[/url]

Por si sirve de algo dejo una lista de características ipp(seran las características activas o posibles del driver, pero ni idea) de mi impresora.

[url=noexiste] CARACTERÍSTICAS IPP[/url]

Muchas gracias a ver si alguien me comenta algo jeje.

saludos, adéu.Last edited by papu on Sun May 17, 2020 6:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Stolz

Y si en vez de usar kprint usas directamente el interfaz web de CUPS ¿también están desactivadas? También puedes tocar directamente el archivo de configuración de CUPS, pero va a ser algo más engorroso.

----------

## i92guboj

Como stolz te comenta, usa el interfaz web del servidor cups: http://localhost:631

La configuración de impresoras en kde nunca funcionó bien para mí. Ni los niveles de tinta, ni nada de nada. Y mucho menos desde el famoso update de cups que rompió completamente la compatibilidad con kde (pero vamos, antes tampoco iba...).

Aún así, si la opción aparece sombreada en cups y no puedes cambiarla o no aparece, significa que tus drivers no soportan dicha característica, y por tanto no podrás usarla.Last edited by i92guboj on Mon Jan 28, 2008 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papu

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Y si en vez de usar kprint usas directamente el interfaz web de CUPS ¿también están desactivadas? También puedes tocar directamente el archivo de configuración de CUPS, pero va a ser algo más engorroso.

 

Pues desde la interfaz cups no esta esa opción en concreto de todas formas a traves de programas como gimp también se puede acceder a esas características del interfaz cups y no hay manera. Es curioso la verdad lo he mirado y remirado y no veo ninguna opción al respecto. Hay un montón de opciones de caligraje de tinta  por separado y opciones varias pero nada.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Como stolz te comenta, usa el interfaz web del servidor cups: http://localhost:631
> 
> La configuración de impresoras en kde nunca funcionó bien para mí. Ni los niveles de tinta, ni nada de nada. Y mucho menos desde el famoso update de cups que rompió completamente la compatibilidad con kde (pero vamos, antes tampoco iba...).
> 
> Aún así, si la opción aparece sombreada en cups y no puedes cambiarla o no aparece, significa que tus drivers no soportan dicha característica, y por tanto no podrás usarla.

 

PUes si mucho me temo que es eso que no hay soporte , pero es raro que no haya algo para esa opción importante. Como he dicho accediendo desde otros programas tampoco sale nada en el caso que la aplicación tenga más o menos caracteristicas , por ejem:  en firefox hay pocas pero en konqueror salen todas las que da el driver.

¿Vosotros si tenéis soportada esa característica en vuestras impresoras?

saldudos, adéu

----------

## Stolz

Yo no la tengo soportada pero mi impresora es de las que solo puede imprimir por un lado. Para imprimir por los dos tengo que dar la vuelta al papel.

----------

## papu

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Yo no la tengo soportada pero mi impresora es de las que solo puede imprimir por un lado. Para imprimir por los dos tengo que dar la vuelta al papel.

 

Bueno la mia es tambiés así es decir es una impresora de hace 3 años normal, que almenos en windows te avisa para cambiar el palel tu mismo, o sea una impresora tipica jeje , ¿las hay que no hace falta darles la vuelta ni nada?  ni lo sabia.

Las que son PostScript deven ser caras , aunque la verdad ando desconectado del tema este, quizás para en un futuro si la cambiara cosa que dudo de momenot, me compraria una PostScript.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## i92guboj

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bueno la mia es tambiés así es decir es una impresora de hace 3 años normal, que almenos en windows te avisa para cambiar el palel tu mismo, o sea una impresora tipica jeje , ¿las hay que no hace falta darles la vuelta ni nada?  ni lo sabia.
> 
> 

 

Ummm, creí que te referías a esto. Si tu impresora es una impresora normal, entonces dicha funcionalidad está desactiva porque tu impresora no la soporta.

Lo que tú buscas para imprimir a dos caras es una funcionalidad específica de los programas, no del driver (podría ser, pero sería incómodo implementarlo así). Por ejemplo, en kword, para imprimir a dos caras con tu impresora de una sola cara, irías al diálogo de imprimir, y luego cogerías las páginas pares, y luego en una segunda pasada vuelves a meter el taco de papel, y escoges las impares (acuérdate de marcar la casilla para invertir el orden en una de las dos tiradas).

----------

## papu

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   
> 
> Bueno la mia es tambiés así es decir es una impresora de hace 3 años normal, que almenos en windows te avisa para cambiar el palel tu mismo, o sea una impresora tipica jeje , ¿las hay que no hace falta darles la vuelta ni nada?  ni lo sabia.
> 
>  
> ...

 

mmm si quizás me expresé mal yo me refiero a la opción que la impresora se pare  cuando ha imprimido las hojas por un lado , sea el modo de impresión que hayas escogido, folleto, 2 hojas por cara...., y luego tu le das la vuelta. Esta opción forma parte de los drivers de WINDOWS  y es independiente de la aplicación.

Tu a que característica te refieres o a que característica se refiere la opción que me sale a mi desactivada, ¿a impresoras que imprimen a la vez por ambas caras? si fuera eso, desconocía que hubiera impresoras que lo hicieran,al menos las típicas de canon, hp, epson, brother...que todo el mundo usa  :Smile: ; o por el contrario hablamos de la misma opción.

Y por cierto, sobre los errores que me da en la aplicación específica para canon(que adjunté fotos en el post inicial) del driver sabéis a que puede ser debido?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pcmaster

¿La impresora tiene impresión automática a doble cara?

----------

## papu

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿La impresora tiene impresión automática a doble cara?

 

pues supongo que no yo las impresoras que visto que tiene la gente son las normales de epson, hp, canon( la mia ) y yo entendia por impresión a doble cara pues que tu le davas la vuelta al papel  :Smile:  porque el sofware pues te avisaba, pero vamos la cosa es imprimir pares e impares y ya esta, me referia a esa opción en concreto. De hecho no sabia que hubiera impresoras domésticas que tengan ese tipo de impresión , supongo las bandejas de papel y como lo manipula pues será bastante distinto de las "típicas".

Yo no se mucho de impresoras a lo mejor hoy en dia ya lo hacen todas lo de imprimir automático a doble cara, la mia tiene unos 4 años.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pcmaster

Supongo que esa opción se activará en el caso de impresoras que tengan impresión automática adoble cara. En el caso de mi HP (que la tiene) la función del driver con ese nombre sirve precisamente para eso.

----------

## papu

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Supongo que esa opción se activará en el caso de impresoras que tengan impresión automática adoble cara. En el caso de mi HP (que la tiene) la función del driver con ese nombre sirve precisamente para eso.

 

pero aun teniendo esa opción has de ser tu mismo quien da la vuelta al papel, o ¿la misma impresora ya se encarga de ello?

porque sino pues no tiene mucho sentido ya que habiendo la opcion en los drivers pues como que sera lo mismo  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Stolz

Las impresoras que he manejado yo que podían imprimir a doble cara imprimían ambas caras a la vez. Es decir, metes una hoja en el carro/bandeja y sale ya impresa por ambas caras, sin necesidad de volver a meterlas de nuevo. No son impresoras domésticas precisamente, solo las he visto la facultad y en sitios de fotocopias.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, la mía es así  :Wink: 

Es una laserjet 1320, que me costó 160 euros de oferta, y tiene dicha funcionalidad. La hoja, cuando sale impresa por la primera cara, antes de que acabe de salir la impresora "se la come" otra vez, y luego vuelve a salir impresa por ambos lados.

Si la impresora no tiene impresión a doble cara automática, entonces imprimes las páginas pares, vuelves a poner el papel del revés e imprimes las impares.

----------

## papu

aja, pues ya lo se para cuando amplie camara que buscaré una que tenga eso, porque esta genial sin duda.

saludos, adéu

----------

